# Betriebsstundenzähler



## softwareheini (18 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine Frage zur Betriebsstundenerfassung und Auswertung von Pumpen.
Die Pumpen werden über eine SPS angesteuert  und als Rückmeldung bekomme ich
einen Digitalen Eingang pro Pumpe.
(Pumpen schalten mehrmal am Tag ein und aus)

Nun meine Frage:
Wie sollte ich die Betriebsstunden richtig erfassen:

- einen Zähler in der SPS generieren, der die Minuten hochzählt solange der Eingang TRUE ist
   und dann z.B. alle 15 Minuten den Wert in die Datenbankschreiben.

oder

- Startzeit und Stopzeit des Eingangs in die Datenbank schreiben?

oder ...

oder ...


Über ein Vb Programm soll dann eine Auswertung stattfinden.

Wie sollte ich vorgehen um möglichst offen für verschiedene Auswertungen
(z.B. Lastprofil usw.) zu sein?

Vielen Dank schon mal vor ab!

mfg
Softwareheini


----------



## vierlagig (18 April 2011)

ich find start und stopp-zeit ausreichend und am praktikabelsten


----------



## funkey (19 April 2011)

Wir erfassen alle Betriebsstunden aller Antriebe sekundengenau. An das Leitsystem wird aber nur jede zehntel Stunde oder sogar nur jede ganze Stunde weitergegeben um die History-Datenbank zu schonen.


----------



## david.ka (19 April 2011)

Hallo,
mein PLS das ich gerade schreibe erfasst das EIN/AUS Signal des Motors/der Pumpe. Daraus können die Betriebsstunden sekundengenau erfasst werden.
Um die DB etwas zu schonen habe ich mir eine Funktion geschrieben, welche die aufgelaufenen Betriebsstunden zusammenzählt, abspeichert und die Ein/Aus Einträge löscht. Wann die Funktion ausgeführt wird, ist einstellbar (z.B. nach 3-Monaten oder nach 1000 Ein/Aus Einträgen oder bei Betriebsstunden-Reset  oder ...). Je nach Anlage und DB. 

Grüße
David


----------



## bike (19 April 2011)

Ich würde in der PLC die Zeiten erfassen.
Denn was ist, wenn die Verbindung nicht besteht?


bike


----------



## softwareheini (20 April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

erstmal danke an alle für die Infos.

Ich habe es jetzt mit der Start und Stopzeit des
betreffenden Eingangs gelöst.

Hier hab ich dann auch die Möglichkeit ein Auslastungsprofil pro
Tag, Woche .. usw. zu erstellen. Auch die Einschaltzyklen kann ich 
dann problemlos ermittel.

Ähnlich wie david.ka wird bei mir eine Art Datenbankbereiningung 
der "Rohdaten" durchgeführt.

@bike
Das Problem ist, sollte das Leitsystem ausfallen, könnten sowieso
keinerlei Daten mehr zum bzw. vom Leitsystem empfangen werden.
Sollte bei mir das Leitsystem ausfallen, kann man die Anlage im
Handbetrieb über eine Visualisierung weiter/-herunterfahren.

Bei anderen Anlagen (z.B. Biogasanlage) wird der Prozess einfach
weitergeführt. Es fehlen dann halt ein paar Daten, die man
aber später als "Handwerte" nachtragen kann.

Man könnte zwar eine Art Ringbuffer in der SPS schreiben. Doch
wenn man sehr vielen Daten schreibt bzw. empfängt ...

mfg
Softwareheini


----------



## bike (20 April 2011)

softwareheini schrieb:


> Man könnte zwar eine Art Ringbuffer in der SPS schreiben. Doch
> wenn man sehr vielen Daten schreibt bzw. empfängt ...



Also ich mache es so, dass wenn das Abschicken zum PLS erfolgt ist, der Buffer geleert wird.
Aber das ist immer Geschmacks- und Technologiesache 


bike


----------

